# Help needed to understand british international schools a bit better



## lumpy75 (Sep 7, 2013)

My husband has been offered a job over in Egypt and I have been tasked to find out a bit more about everday life. I had a very brief 2 day trip over to get a feel for the place / houses/ schools but wanted to see if I could get more of a Brits Abroad opinion. It looks like we will be moving to 6th October, probably Sheikh Zaied area and know that the best ones that are linked with UK department of education / ofsted are BISC or El Alsson. Can anyone assist me with any others in that area or do I just have a choice of two. I would like to keep my children within the British system but don't want to pay inflated prices as they go to state school in Britan currently.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

If you are going to stay in the 6th of October area, and if looking for a British system (IB on the last 2 years) you have no choice unfortunately other then BISC! I don't understand what you mean by inflated prices .... there is no British State school in Cairo, the environment its "difficult", attracting top international teachers it's not easy therefore it will be of course an expensive solution ... not an "inflated" one.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

RPC said:


> If you are going to stay in the 6th of October area, and if looking for a British system (IB on the last 2 years) you have no choice unfortunately other then BISC! I don't understand what you mean by inflated prices .... there is no British State school in Cairo, the environment its "difficult", attracting top international teachers it's not easy therefore it will be of course an expensive solution ... not an "inflated" one.


I tend to agree. BISC was the original British school, until a few years ago it was in Zamalek and had a good reputation. Fees may seem high, but have you checked out the cost of decent private education in the UK? Believe me it is even higher. This is something that your husband's company should be paying for or at least contributing to.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Please don't blame teacher salaries for the inflated school costs. They are not paying much more than pre-revolution (2011) wages.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

School fees here are cheap very cheap compared to money I spent on school fees in the UK. 
Private schools here are your only option and the fees should be a factor in your husbands package.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_GlobalCompetitivenessReport_2013-14.pdf


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

if I where you - I would not live in 6 Oct - the kids will have a h... of a trip to school every day - and they have to cross Down town Cairo - in rush hour maybe 2 hour each way
We are evac. out of Cairo - but had my two Girls at NCBIS until this summer 
we lived in New Cairo 
if you need info you are welcome to send me a mail
Githa


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

lumpy75 said:


> My husband has been offered a job over in Egypt and I have been tasked to find out a bit more about everday life. I had a very brief 2 day trip over to get a feel for the place / houses/ schools but wanted to see if I could get more of a Brits Abroad opinion. It looks like we will be moving to 6th October, probably Sheikh Zaied area and know that the best ones that are linked with UK department of education / ofsted are BISC or El Alsson. Can anyone assist me with any others in that area or do I just have a choice of two. I would like to keep my children within the British system but don't want to pay inflated prices as they go to state school in Britan currently.


Number 1 decision is where the breadwinner will be working. My recommendation is to live 30/45 mins away max and then have a school within 15 mins of your house. Make sure the school organises a bus if you do not have access to a driver. 
Then everything else hopefully falls into place.
We live in Rehab and the kids go to NCBIS near Katameya. This is the next best English school after BiSC. IMHO


----------

